
Israel's Cyber-Spy Industry Helps World Dictators Hunt Dissidents and Gays - kostaddin
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-israel-s-cyber-spy-industry-aids-dictators-hunt-dissidents-and-gays-1.6573027
======
gilnaa
HaArtez has a pawywall, which is unfortunate.

This industry seem to be comprised of morally bankrupt executives and that's a
shame.

The worst part is that Tamar Zandberg, a leftist party leader, tried to get
some of the companies' export license revoked, but the government flat out
refused, saying that the export tax is prioritized higher than human rights
violations.

~~~
vageli
> The worst part is that Tamar Zandberg, a leftist party leader, tried to get
> some of the companies' export license revoked, but the government flat out
> refused, saying that the export tax is prioritized higher than human rights
> violations.

Was this refusal made in public? I'd love to read more about this.

